# New Forbidden Planet.....



## Pyan (Dec 29, 2007)

For those in the Solent area, there's a new_ Forbidden Planet_ megastore just opened in Southampton, just off the Bargate, replacing the old tiny one in the Eastgate Centre.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, jeez, Pyan... don't _do_ that to me! I thought when I saw the title of the thread that Hollywood had well and truly gone bonkers, and was doing a remake!!!!


----------



## Parson (Dec 29, 2007)

Pyan -- Make that two of us who were thinking classic SF movie, not book store.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops...sorry...


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 29, 2007)

So this is a bookstore. Right?

Jim


----------



## Pyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Books, toys, t-shirts, models, badges....

Forbidden Planet - The Online Entertainment Megastore for Doctor Who and Star Wars Action Figures


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 29, 2007)

No Robbie the robot action figures???

Jim


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2007)

sooo, as this is apparently a new store, we won't be needing the pitchforks, burning torches and molotov cocktails then?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 29, 2007)

A new Forbidden Planet megastore! *Is envious* The closest one to me is in Birmingham, I believe (don't know if there's one in Exeter...). But it's an awesome shop, I _love_ Forbidden Planet. Once when I went in there I bumped into a Shoggoth mingling among the clothes rails and it was from there that I bought cuddly Cthulhu. 

I wonder where all your money will be going now then, Pyan?


----------



## Pyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Heh heh....

And in the downstairs area, which goes out under the street, there is a real, genuine *Dalek* from the 1975 story _Genesis of the Daleks._


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2007)

great - now I have to go to Southampton


----------



## Pyan (Dec 29, 2007)

I should be on a commission, shouldn't I?!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 29, 2007)

pyan said:


> And in the downstairs area, which goes out under the street, there is a real, genuine *Dalek* from the 1975 story _Genesis of the Daleks._


 


> I should be on a commission, shouldn't I?!


 
Extortionate! Extortionate!


----------



## Dave (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish they would open a new store in Croydon. The present one is like a TARDIS, only no bigger on the inside than the outside. The new one on Shaftesbury Avenue in London is excellent, and their book department is second to none. The only negative thing about the continued expansion of Forbidden Planet is that it may see the end of rival stores. I would hate to see places such as the Sheffield Space Centre and Time Trek in Bromley go.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 29, 2007)

HoopyFrood said:


> A new Forbidden Planet megastore! *Is envious* The closest one to me is in Birmingham, I believe (don't know if there's one in Exeter...).


 
There's a Megastore in Bristol according to their store locator. You could set off for Uni a day early. 




> I wish they would open a new store in Croydon. The present one is like a TARDIS, only no bigger on the inside than the outside.


 
At least they don't claim it's a Megastore.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 29, 2007)

Ursa major said:


> Extortionate! Extortionate!



LOL!

The best bit of it is that, with true BBC style, it's got an actual Jubilee clip holding the eye-stalk on....


----------



## Talysia (Dec 30, 2007)

Lol!  Brilliant, Ursa!

I'm jealous.  The closest shop to me is in Leicester, and it's quite small really.  Ah well.


----------



## Mithridelle (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that all of us have turned a little green at hearing this Pyan.


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Phew, not a remake. Scared me.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Dec 31, 2007)

There are two types of Forbidden Planet shops the original FP's and Forbidden Planet International where if you get FPI Gift tokens you can't spend them in the original FP's, also there was a branch of Forbidden Planet in New York which was set up by Stan Nicholls, yes the Author as he used to run at one time Forbidden Planet in Denmark street in London the very 1st one.


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll make sure I check these stores out when next in your fair country....


----------

